# Anita Ekberg



## hortoen (Mar 14, 2006)

This was a thread already a while ago at the old board.
Anita Ekberg did the best celeb weight gain I've ever seen.
She is 74years old now but still big as a whale.
In my fantasies she was the sexiest woman ever.

In this link are tons of pics and vids from Anita at nearly 
every size she has been.

http://anitaekberg.free.fr/

In the movie The Red Dwarf she was around 120kg I think.
It would be nice somebody has captures from this movie.


----------



## Bluestreak (Mar 14, 2006)

Ms. Ekberg is indeed on of the most beautiful women of recent recorded history.

I remember the comment she made to a reporter's question many years ago regarding her weight gain: "This is not fatness! This is development!

Cheers!

Bluestreak


----------



## Mr. 23 (Mar 16, 2006)

I recently saw _La Dolce Vita_ for the first time recently.

When I saw Ms. Ekberg on my teeny tv screen, I said to myself, "Self, if this movie had been filmed today, those breasts would be implants." Except it's a Fellini movie, so who actually knows? In any case the movie was made back then, so I guess the point it moot, eh.

For those of you who haven't seen the movie, don't think I'm being some sort of pig for mentioning her breasts. Fellini featured Ms. Ekberg's breasts rather prominently, and it seemed to be on purpose to me. It verged on surreal is all I can say.


----------



## Bluestreak (Mar 16, 2006)

Mr. 23 said:


> I recently saw _La Dolce Vita_ for the first time recently.
> 
> When I saw Ms. Ekberg on my teeny tv screen, I said to myself, "Self, if this movie had been filmed today, those breasts would be implants." Except it's a Fellini movie, so who actually knows? In any case the movie was made back then, so I guess the point it moot, eh.
> 
> For those of you who haven't seen the movie, don't think I'm being some sort of pig for mentioning her breasts. Fellini featured Ms. Ekberg's breasts rather prominently, and it seemed to be on purpose to me. It verged on surreal is all I can say.



You got that right.

In the very best of movies, EVERYTHING your hear and see is there for a reason. The greatest directors exert control over the experience so that the image and sound you experience is what they want you to experience. 

I believe Fellini is a great director and a maker of some fantastic films. 

Fellini loves Women, he loves Italy, he loves Life. Many women in his movies are large, some are very fat, some are large breasted and some are all three!

See more of his films. See films from other great directors. See them several times. Try to see them on the big screen. See them when you are happy, sad, drunk, high, bored, in love, lonely or whatever. I think you will become a better person for your effort.:bow: 

Good Luck!

Bluestreak


----------



## maxoutfa (Mar 18, 2006)

I was 12 or 13 when I witnessed La Dolce Vita for the first time (the film was not new at the time), and while I didn't entirely follow all of it (too much to assilimate for a young mind with no practical experience to draw upon) I do recall being amazed by the bountifulness of her busom (in fact Anita was one of my first crushes, along with Carolyn Jones as Morticia Adams and Diana Rigg as Emma Peele).

It was five or six years later, just as I was discovering my admiration for fat that there was an article in the showbiz section of the SF chronicle's Sunday Edition showing Anita at well over 200 lbs, wearing a far too revealing (thank goodness) gown. The article stated that she was doing a caberet show in Germany and was getting terrible revues. I remember wondering how I could get to Germany before the show was cancelled. :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## hortoen (Mar 18, 2006)

maxoutfa said:


> I was 12 or 13 when I witnessed La Dolce Vita for the first time (the film was not new at the time), and while I didn't entirely follow all of it (too much to assilimate for a young mind with no practical experience to draw upon) I do recall being amazed by the bountifulness of her busom (in fact Anita was one of my first crushes, along with Carolyn Jones as Morticia Adams and Diana Rigg as Emma Peele).
> 
> It was five or six years later, just as I was discovering my admiration for fat that there was an article in the showbiz section of the SF chronicle's Sunday Edition showing Anita at well over 200 lbs, wearing a far too revealing (thank goodness) gown. The article stated that she was doing a caberet show in Germany and was getting terrible revues. I remember wondering how I could get to Germany before the show was cancelled. :eat2: :eat2:



I guess that was in 1976. Anita had fattened up very well already at that
time and she had an appearance in a nightclub in Munich where she was singing. There had been a few pics in magazins of this appearance but I never saw a pic at the net. She was well over 100kg and wearing a long dress
trying to hide how big she has gotten without success. Would be very nice somebody has this pics and post it. The name of the nightclub was
Moulin Rouge in Munich/Germany


----------



## maxoutfa (Mar 19, 2006)

sounds about right - I'd sure like to see that picture again as well.


----------



## olivefun (Mar 19, 2006)

http://tribes.tribe.net/anitaekberg/photos/2ef40c84-a824-4216-8b32-2e773d6f0b93
http://images.google.com/images?q=anita+ekberg&svnum=30&hl=en&lr=lang_en&newwindow=1&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en&start=60&sa=N

she really was incredible. I would love to see her now...


hehehe


----------



## biackrlng (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes indeed she is a real Goddess I remember growing up and seeing her in the MOvie Boccaccio'70 and fell in love. And then seeing her in wasit 4 for texas with dean martin and Joey bishop.

SHe had done a movie not to long ago about amazon goddesses Ihave not been able to find it or pics of it anywhere I did catch a glimpse of it when it came out and saw that Anita had gotten HUGE maybe around 300 and her [email protected]@B's had grown along with the rest of her very nicely too

pleasee let us try to find her last movie and pass it on 

biackrlng


----------



## hortoen (Mar 19, 2006)

Theb movie is called The red Dwarf 
here is a link to a trailor

http://www.e0nline.com/Reviews/Facts/Movies/0,60,71961,00.html

The ralplaver version doesn't work but the Quick time versions runs well
she' s grown huge now.
When I saw the Fellini movie Intervista in 1987 In was blown away about how big she had become.

here are two pics from summer 2005 and one from the mid 70s I guess 

View attachment 2005_05.jpg


View attachment 2005_02.jpg


View attachment df_1_b.jpg


----------



## hortoen (Mar 19, 2006)

olivefun said:


> http://tribes.tribe.net/anitaekberg/photos/2ef40c84-a824-4216-8b32-2e773d6f0b93
> http://images.google.com/images?q=anita+ekberg&svnum=30&hl=en&lr=lang_en&newwindow=1&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en&start=60&sa=N
> 
> she really was incredible. I would love to see her now...
> ...



the first link doesn't work,
I've found a pic from the 70s at ebay showing Anita during her fattening
more pics of this time would be great to see 

View attachment 9a_1_b.jpg


----------



## max_bialystock (Mar 20, 2006)

I saw a shot of her in the seventies on a bicycle.
It was called "Hefty Anita".
At that point a lot of her weight had gone right to her tits and tummy and I almost creamed imagining the bra it took to hold her boobs.
Lovely, lovely woman.


----------



## Mr. 23 (Mar 20, 2006)

Bluestreak said:


> Fellini loves Women, he loves Italy, he loves Life. Many women in his movies are large, some are very fat, some are large breasted and some are all three!



Bluestreak, these are three thigs that are easy to love (l'Italia, la vita, e le donne, in particolare le grasse). I take it you've seen _Roma_ and the women he featured in that one.

Yeah, the more of Fellini I see, the more I like his work.

And this has been a most interesting thread. I had no idea she was so famous before I saw _La Dolche Vita_. None at all.


----------



## jack (Mar 22, 2006)

Fellini has always been one of my favorite directors. I'm glad to see everyone spreading the love for Fellini.


----------



## hortoen (Nov 29, 2007)

old thread I know, but I just found this Anita Ekberg from 1972 and i wanna post it.
I would say she was already well on the way at that time 

View attachment ekberg_72_1.jpg


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 29, 2007)

LEts not forget the famous movie called "Boccacio 60's or something like that That was the first movie i ever saw of her and immediately fell in love with her

truely a never forgotten Goddess


----------



## Judge_Dre (Nov 29, 2007)

My local supermarket sells cheesy B-movie DVDs for $1. Recently I happen to pick up Fangs of the Living Dead. It's one of those gothic horror films where the women wear low cut bodices and corsets. Surly not the highlight of her career, but there are couple of big reasons to watch it! :smitten:


----------



## hortoen (Nov 30, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> My local supermarket sells cheesy B-movie DVDs for $1. Recently I happen to pick up Fangs of the Living Dead. It's one of those gothic horror films where the women wear low cut bodices and corsets. Surly not the highlight of her career, but there are couple of big reasons to watch it! :smitten:



yes I remember that movie. It is from 1968. 
Anita is looking maybe a bit zaftig but noway fat.

here is a vid from a scene in "Fangs of the living dead"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3DZg73F_4g


----------



## Falcon (Dec 2, 2007)

I loved Anita Ekberg. And as someone mentioned, she looked terrific in "Four For Texas" where she played opposite Frank Sinatra. He was about half her size, but she looked lovely.


----------



## MrChipz (Dec 3, 2007)

I still remember my reaction to Anita's entrance in that film. I hadn't seen her in quite a while, so I didn't immediately recognize her. I remember thinking "Who's _that_? The little one on the right is Ursula Andress, but who's the uberbabe?" I wish someone would publish the photo spread that Playboy turned down, the one that led to her "That's not fat, that's development" comment.


----------



## hortoen (Dec 14, 2010)

Here you can download a vid showing Anita already with some lard on her body in late 60s or early 70s
She's wearing a bikini and I guess she makes some posing for paparazzis.
And a guy is teasing her by touching her belly. It looks like he would say
"Look how fat she's already become"

http://anitaekberg.free.fr/les_gallery.htm


----------



## LordSheogorath (Dec 15, 2010)

She is definitely stunning but by no means would I ever consider her to be a 'whale'. She did look much better with added weight though.


----------



## WhattheEk (Dec 20, 2010)

The vid. you refer to Horteon was taken in 1965 in the Bahamas when Ekberg's then husband was making Thunderball. Shortly after this she flew to Austria to make Who Wants to Sleep. a review of this film (which consisted of 4 separate stories) made the point that the lead actress of each segment got bigger starting with the 1st segment starring Catherine Deneauve and ending with "bigger than ever" Anita Ekberg! She was stunningly beautiful in that little movie. The same link Horteon mentioned regarding the vid. is the best site for Anita Ekberg I have accessed http://anitaekberg.free.fr/
Thanks to all Ekberg lovers!


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 19, 2011)

WhattheEk said:


> The vid. you refer to Horteon was taken in 1965 in the Bahamas when Ekberg's then husband was making Thunderball. Shortly after this she flew to Austria to make Who Wants to Sleep. a review of this film (which consisted of 4 separate stories) made the point that the lead actress of each segment got bigger starting with the 1st segment starring Catherine Deneauve and ending with "bigger than ever" Anita Ekberg! She was stunningly beautiful in that little movie. The same link Horteon mentioned regarding the vid. is the best site for Anita Ekberg I have accessed http://anitaekberg.free.fr/
> Thanks...For real! You can't make that shit up.;) [/I]


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 21, 2011)

hortoen said:


> This was a thread already a while ago at the old board.
> Anita Ekberg did the best celeb weight gain I've ever seen.
> She is 74years old now but still big as a whale.
> In my fantasies she was the sexiest woman ever.
> ...



She's beautiful and I liked how feminine and yet sexy the women looked in vintage films. Women looked so natural in these old films unlike the plastic fakeness of today.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 21, 2011)

So true. Much more natural and curvey.

And people do age... we become a little worse for wear but really. Wear it like battle scars. You've survived this far. I can't stand all the plastic looks, no-one freezes in time physically and besides, who would want to live here forever. Ekberg radiates beauty no matter what age...


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just went to IMBD and here are some quotes from 
Ms. Ekberg:

Personal Quotes
How can I know who's PM or in government in Sweden? It's been 40 years since I moved abroad! Oh!

I'm very much bigger than I was, so what? It's not really fatness, it's development.

I'm very proud of my breasts, as every woman should be. It's not cellular obesity. It's womanliness.

:bow:


----------



## firelord85 (Jan 21, 2011)

Why am I just learning about her now? She's so beautiful! :smitten:


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette (Jan 22, 2011)

Ekberg is best in a western with Frank Sinatra and Deaqn Martin. (I can't remember the name of the film.) Today, however she looks like the wreck of the Titanic. She didn't age well, unfortunately.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Jan 23, 2011)

Stefanydiwilmette said:


> Ekberg is best in a western with Frank Sinatra and Deaqn Martin. (I can't remember the name of the film.) Today, however she looks like the wreck of the Titanic. She didn't age well, unfortunately.



Do any of us age well? Stay young!


----------



## hortoen (Jan 7, 2015)

some rar Anita pics from late 60s and early 70s, the time she started to become big. :eat2: 

View attachment 017-72.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 018-72.jpg


View attachment 028-72.JPG


View attachment 033.jpg


View attachment 062-74.jpg


View attachment 061.jpg


View attachment 069.jpg


View attachment 082.jpg


View attachment 077-71.jpg


----------



## hortoen (Jan 11, 2015)

Anita Ekberg died at age 83 in a hospital in Rome. 

R.I.P.


http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-30767431


----------

